
Automakers Cut Fleet Sales, After Uber Zaps the Industry’s Profits - malandrew
http://fortune.com/2017/08/01/automakers-fleet-sales-car-rental-agencies-profits/
======
malandrew
It genuinely feels like the automakers are within a few years of their
innovator's dilemma moment, and I'm curious how each will react. Even with
self-driving cars, it's likely that the volume of new car sales falls as
utilization improves.

I reckon they could branch out to other areas where they can take advantage of
their self-driving car experience and manufacturing and supply chain
logistics. I reckon now is the time to pour R&D into modular chassis,
different form factors (like 1 and 2 person pods) and possibly even acquiring
earth moving equipment and farm robotics innovators. There's tons of
opportunity in the space for autonomous wheeled vehicles besides passengers,
and I'm curious if the automakers will capitalize on that opportunity.

